# Galatasaray iyidir



## ireney

*Galatasay en iyisidir *

I don't really have an opinion on the matter 

The thing is that someone in another forum has asked for a translation of it in English, Italian and Greek


The Italian translation is *Galatasaray è ottimo*
The English translation is *galatasay is good*

Now if you can excuse someone who knows nothing of the Turksih language and almost as little about football,
a) who is right? I mean the "best" seems more logical than plain simple "good"
b) Is Galatasay the same as Galatasaray?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

a) It means Galatasaray is the best, so English translation is incorrect. Galatasaray iyidir simply means Galatasaray is good.
b) No, Galatasay is just a typo. Cimbom is the nickname of that club and Galatasaray is the name. That's all.


----------



## badgrammar

Yep, from the little I know , the construction with "en" makes it "the best".  It is:
En-the best
iyi-good
dir-is

I think another example is "En güzel bir dünya"
En- the most
güzel - beatiful
bir - article
dunya-world

The most beautiful (of) world(s) (which in terms of syntax is actually close to the English version for once)...  Or am I getting it all wrong?  I think it's the "en" before an adjective that makes it "best of".


----------



## ameana7

Badgrammar, "en" makes the sentence in superlative form, but you cannot say "en güzel bir dünya" because it means literally "a best world" which is incorrect. If a thing is best, it is unique or it is the one among the other choices. So you may say "En güzel dünya" which means "the best world."
In Turkish, the "bir" is the indefinite article. You can say "çok güzel bir kız" which means "a very beautiful girl" and then you use "bir" as indefinite article. the "the" as a definite article doesn't exist in Turkish or simply i cannot think of an example.

If you have some other questions, i will try to explain although sometimes my english isn't enough.  I hope it helps.


----------



## badgrammar

Tesekkürler, it makes perfect sense!  Good explanation!


----------



## ameana7

Rica ederim


----------



## ireney

Hey thanks guys! Both for the info on the phrase and the information on the Turkish language


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> I think another example is "En güzel bir dünya"
> En- the most
> güzel - beatiful
> bir - article
> dunya-world


I suppose in this example, confusion comes from "Ne güzel bir dünya" meaning "What a beutiful world"

Ne+adjective+bir+noun: What+a/n+adjective+noun
Ne şirin bir bebek!: What a cute baby!

Right?


----------

